# Sempre lui: lo speedtouch

## grifone87

Ciao. direte che palle! però se la telecom usa questo non è colpa mia.

veniamo al dunque: ho seguito questo how-to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-186918-highlight-speedtouch.html

però (ovviamente) non funziona, mi dà questo errore:

```

 * Starting Speedtouch ADSL Modem......

 * Loading firmware...

 * Can't load the microcode !!

 * Please detach and attach again your modem to the USB port to unload the microcode.

 * Then run '/etc/init.d/speedtouch start'

 * Speedtouch firmward load failed 

```

devo dire che io non ho usato il firmware.bin, ma l'mgmt.o. su questo avrei una domanda: quando ho scaricato il suo pacchetto c'erano ad esempio un file INSTALL e uno script configure: non è che per caso va compilato?  :Question:    perchè io ho preso solo il file e l'ho piazzato in una directory. 

Aiutatemi, grazie! non posso continuare a navigare con winzozz.   :Sad: 

----------

## Bukowski

quando anche io tempo fa avevo lo speedtouch usavo questo firmware mgmt.o e funzionava tutto perfettamente.

hai impostato bene la cartella del firmware in /etc/conf.d/speedtouch?

nel kernel c'è anche un firmware per questo modem se è attivo... ti conviene disattivarlo.

----------

## bender86

Quando ancora usavo lo speedtouch, il mio /etc/conf.d/speedtouch era questo:

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/speedtouch/files/speedtouch.confd,v 1.6 2004/09/28 01:23:20 swegener Exp $

# Config file for the speedtouch ebuild

# Set the microcode path

#MICROCODE="/usr/share/speedtouch/mgmt.o"

MICROCODE="/usr/local/lib/speedtouch/firmware.bin"

# Set verbose level for modem_run

VERBOSE="0"

# Set the peer filename

# This should be in /etc/ppp/peers/

PEER="adsl"

# Extra options to modem_run

# Some modems will need "-s", if in doubt then leave blank

# add "-k" for use with the kernel mode driver

# add "-a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin" if your modem is green or purple

#MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-s"

MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-k -s -a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin"

```

Mi sembra di ricordare (ma non ne sono sicuro) che con mgmt.o non funzionasse nulla. Un'altro problema era che ogni tanto la connessione saltava, e l'unico modo per riconnettersi era riavviare. Poi ho risolto mettendo -s in MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS.

----------

## Bukowski

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sembra di ricordare (ma non ne sono sicuro) che con mgmt.o non funzionasse nulla.

 

strano a me funzionava solo con mgmt.o o con quello di windows.

hai provato a usare questo---> alcaudsl.sys?

comunque sarò ripetitivo al massimo ma inutile dire che è sempre meglio farsi cambiare il modem con uno ethernet.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## grifone87

Allora ho fatto un po' di prove. la directory in /etc/conf.d/speedtouch è giusta. 

Nel kernel non so qual'è il firmware per lo speedtouch però ho deselezionato:

```

  <> Hotplug firmware loading support

```

però dà ancora lo stesso errore.

vi posto anche l'output di dmesg, non si sa mai:

```

usbcore: registered new driver speedtch

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 177, pci mem 0xfdf00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-2.4: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

hub 1-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 1-2.4: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-2.4: cat timed out on ep0in

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

input: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [Logitech Inc. WingMan Formula Force GP] on usb-0000:00:10.0-2.4

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

```

Questo che ho messo è il codice alla partenza del computer senza modem connesso.

Dopo che l'attacco si aggiungono queste righe:

```

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-1: khubd timed out on ep0in

```

a dir la verità l'ultima riga mi preoccupa un po'.

Aiuto!!!  :Sad: 

----------

## Josuke

 *Bukowski wrote:*   

>  *bender86 wrote:*   
> 
> Mi sembra di ricordare (ma non ne sono sicuro) che con mgmt.o non funzionasse nulla. 
> 
> strano a me funzionava solo con mgmt.o o con quello di windows.
> ...

 

io uso lo speedtouch manta da anni ormai e mi sono sempre trovato benissimo, direi che sarebbe esagerato e totalmente inutile cambiarlo con uno ethernet.

Per il problema del funzionamento magari postaci i contenuti  dei file di config in modo da vedere se c'è qualcosa che non va

nel kernel se non ricordo male devi mettere questi due moduli

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

----------

## grifone87

Questo è il file /etc/conf.d/speedtouch

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/speedtouch/files/speedtouch.confd,v 1.6 2004/09/28 01:23:20 swegener Exp $

# Config file for the speedtouch ebuild

# Set the microcode path

MICROCODE="/usr/local/lib/speedtouch/mgmt.o"

# Set verbose level for modem_run

VERBOSE="1"

# Set the peer filename

# This should be in /etc/ppp/peers/

PEER="adsl"

# Extra options to modem_run

# Some modems will need "-s", if in doubt then leave blank

# add "-k" for use with the kernel mode driver

# add "-a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin" if your modem is green or purple

MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-k -s -a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin"

```

mentre quest'altro è /etc/ppp/peers/adsl

```

lock 

 defaultroute 

 noipdefault 

 noauth 

 holdoff 4 

 maxfail 25 

 persist 

 asyncmap 0 

 usepeerdns 

 lcp-echo-interval 2 

 lcp-echo-failure 7 

 name giusceccarelli@tin.it

 

 plugin pppoatm.so 

 8.35 

```

----------

## Josuke

mm si i file sono praticamente identici ai miei..solo che io uso firmware.bin e in questa stringa ho MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-k -a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin"

nel kernel hai messo quei moduli che ho specificato nel post sopra?

prova con firmware.bin

----------

## grifone87

si, i moduli del kernel ci sono, ma non funziona. Peraltro non riesco a trovare il firmware.bin. 

Non nascondo che invidio moltissimo tutti coloro che sono riusciti a far funzionare lo speedtouch su gentoo.      :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Danilo

```
cat /etc/conf.d/speedtouch

MICROCODE="/etc/ppp/ZZZL_3.012"

VERBOSE="0"

PEER="adsl"

```

Se ti serve ZZZL_3.012 te lo posso passare via email.

mgmt.o veniva usato dai manta da quel che so.

Io non l'ho mai usato in quanto ho lo speedtouch 330 (relesase successiva al manta).

----------

## Josuke

si se proprio non trovi i file chiedi e ti verranno passati  :Smile: 

----------

## grifone87

Anch'io ho lo speedtouch 330. il file ZZZL_3.012 ce l'ho. ho fatto una prova, ma non funzionava.  ora ci riprovo.

----------

## grifone87

non funziona.    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bender86

Qua c'è un howto alternativo per lo speedtouch 330.

----------

## grifone87

A me continua a non convincere quell'ultima riga del dmesg. 

peraltro con windows una delle due lucette (quella della linea) lampeggia quando non ho attaccato il cavo telefonico, mentre su linux è sempre fissa.

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Qua c'è un howto alternativo per lo speedtouch 330.

 

ti riferisci a questo? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-327025-highlight-speedtouch.html

se si l'ho provato e non funzionava.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Danilo

 *grifone87 wrote:*   

> A me continua a non convincere quell'ultima riga del dmesg. 
> 
> peraltro con windows una delle due lucette (quella della linea) lampeggia quando non ho attaccato il cavo telefonico, mentre su linux è sempre fissa.
> 
> 

 

Partiamo dall'inizio : il tuo e' lo speedtouch  330? In pratica colore argento?

Per la luce fissa non ti preoccupare: va bene cosi'. Durante il caricamento del firmware ti lampeggera' e poi ridiventera' fissa per segnalarti l'avvenuto allineamento.

Sei sicuro che il firmware te lo prova a caricare ?

posta un

```

ps -efwww |grep modem

```

PS: posso continuare solo stasera perche' sono in ufficio.

----------

## grifone87

Il mio speedtouch è quello purple.

Il 

```
 

ps -efwww |grep modem

```

 mi dà:

```

root      9347  9155  0 10:56 pts/1    00:00:00 grep modem

```

ciao

----------

## CLod

io ho il tuo stesso problema

ma nn ho + avuto tempo di cercare di sistemarlo

se risolvi fammi sapere come

----------

## Danilo

 *grifone87 wrote:*   

> Il mio speedtouch è quello purple.
> 
> Il 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Allora non e' il 330.

Riprendi una delle guide e riprova a seguirle come fosse un manta (comunque non 330 o revisione 4 del firmware)

Io ho il 330 infatti

```

(...)

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=06b9 ProdID=4061 Rev= 4.00              <---------------------

S:  Manufacturer=THOMSON

S:  Product=Speed Touch 330

S:  SerialNumber=0090D0C52226

C:* #Ifs= 3 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=usbfs

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  16 Ivl=50ms

```

Per qualche motivo da un po tdi tempo se ho problemi di usb non posso staccare e riattaccare la spina per scaricare il firmware. 

prova a mettere una verbosita' maggiore un /etc/conf.d/speedtouch

Non posso aiutarti di piu'  :Sad: 

----------

## grifone87

Sulla scatola c'è scritto Speedtouch 330, comunque........

ho provato l'how-to che avevo postato in precedenza ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-327025-highlight-speedtouch.html ) dal quale sono arrivato a questa pagina: http://wojia.be/blog/index.php?/archives/8-Speedtouch-usb-and-kernel-firmware-loading-UPDATED.html dove c'è un'altro how-to che ho seguito e il risultato è questo:

```

Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

PPPoATM plugin_init

PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:8.35

```

Che vorrà dire? una cosa è certa: non si connette.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Josuke

a me da quel messaggio e poi si connette..mi sono dimenticato di dire che nel file local.start ho dovuto aggiungere questo comando

pppd call adsl

dopo qualche secodo in ifconfig mi compare la connessione

----------

## grifone87

File local.start? io non ce l'ho.  :Confused: 

----------

## Josuke

 *grifone87 wrote:*   

> File local.start? io non ce l'ho. 

 

/etc/conf.d/local.start

prova dopo che hai caricato il firmware e il modem fa il chek della linea ecc ec...a lanciare pppd call adsl

----------

## grifone87

Dà sempre:

```

Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

PPPoATM plugin_init

PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:8.35

```

anche con il modem scollegato dal computer  :Exclamation: 

poi con il nuovo how-to l'output del dmesg è questo:

```

usbcore: deregistering driver speedtch

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-1: modprobe timed out on ep0in

usbcore: registered new driver speedtch

usb 1-1: no stage 1 firmware found!

```

 :Question: 

----------

## Josuke

ma il test delle luci del modem le fa? carica il firmware ecc ecc?

----------

## grifone87

E come lo fa questo test? non so cosa deve contenere questo local.start, perchè io avevo solo 2 righe commentate, e vi ho aggiunto la riga col pppd. così il messaggio di prima me lo da al boot.

----------

## 102376

ma scusate se voglio prendere un modem ethernet(io ho uno speedtouch) devo campiare qualcosa nel contratto?? devono cambiare qualcosa nell adsl?

----------

## Josuke

 *grifone87 wrote:*   

> E come lo fa questo test? non so cosa deve contenere questo local.start, perchè io avevo solo 2 righe commentate, e vi ho aggiunto la riga col pppd. così il messaggio di prima me lo da al boot.

 

quando lo speedtouch viene caricato..le luci iniziano a lampeggiare..il modem è pronto a connettersi quando la luce della linea telefonicasmettedi lampeggiare..dopo che lo ha fatto lancia il cmando pppd ecc ecc e guarda se ti si connette...

mi viene un dubbio ma lo lanci /etc/init.d/speedtouch start?

----------

## grifone87

il test non lo fa. l'/etc/init.d/speedtouch start l'ho lanciato, ma non cambia niente, stesso errore.

----------

## Josuke

 *grifone87 wrote:*   

> il test non lo fa. l'/etc/init.d/speedtouch start l'ho lanciato, ma non cambia niente, stesso errore.

 

scusa ho perso il filo..facciamo un passo indietro..allora tu hai configurato tutti i file necessari ecc ecc...in teoria poi dovresti dopo aver attaccato il modem lanciare /etc/init.d/speedtouch start...poi lui dovrebbe inizializzarsi e fare il check dela linea lampeggiando un pochino una vlta ferme le luci...lanciando pppd call adsl dovrebbe connettersi...quindi tu mi dici che ti da errore quando lanci /etc/init.d/speedtouch start? e che errore?

----------

## grifone87

Questo è l'errore:

```

 * Starting Speedtouch ADSL Modem......

 * Loading firmware...

 * Can't load the microcode !!

 * Please detach and attach again your modem to the USB port to unload the microcode.

 * Then run '/etc/init.d/speedtouch start'

 * Speedtouch firmward load failed

```

Secondo me sto facendo confusione fra i due how-to.

----------

## Josuke

lo fa anche da pc appena riavviato?..fai così riavvia il pc...poi da una console lancia speedtouch start se lo fa...guarda nei log quando lanci cosa dice esattamente

----------

## Danilo

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> lo fa anche da pc appena riavviato?..fai così riavvia il pc...poi da una console lancia speedtouch start se lo fa...guarda nei log quando lanci cosa dice esattamente

 

Ma prima di farlo deve controllare che rc-status non abbia speedtouch attivo  :Wink: 

----------

## grifone87

allora......

il file syslog dà l'errore dello speedtouch start, mentre il file user.log dà questo:

```

Jun 30 19:50:41 localhost modem_run[7306]: modem_run version 1.3.1 started by root uid 0 

Jun 30 19:50:42 localhost modem_run[7306]: No SpeedTouch USB found. 

Jun 30 19:51:14 localhost modem_run[8208]: modem_run version 1.3.1 started by root uid 0 

```

le prime 2 righe riguardano il boot, mentre l'ultima si aggiunge dopo lo speedtouch start..   :Question: 

----------

## Josuke

oddio..ricontrolla allora che il file del firmware sia nella dir che hai selezionato nel file di configurazione ...sembra che semplicemente non lo trovi  :Shocked: 

----------

## grifone87

CE L'HO FATTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Very Happy: 

ho rifatto completamente il procedimento di https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-186918-highlight-speedtouch.html e4 ci sono riuscito a far partire la connessione...........però quando  il modem "lavora", cioè quando invia o riceve il sistema si blocca completamente, per poi "riprendersi" quando la trasmissione è finita. comunque quando la connessione è "a riposo" il sistema è sempre lento: il mouse va a scatti, a volte non "sente" la pressione di un tasto della tastiera o del mouse. quando m disconnetto tutto torna perfetto.

come posso risolvere questo problema? non posso andare avanti così.............   :Confused: 

----------

## Josuke

ti dirò..questa mi è proprio nuova...quando sei connesso controlla con top se c'è un processo in particolare che riempie la memoria del sistema

----------

## grifone87

no non c'è nessun processo particolare. 

Un'altra cosa: la connessione non la faccio partire al boot; per farla partire devo per forza far partire Gentoo con il modem staccato; poi una volta che mi sono loggato collego il modem, faccio: 

```
 modprobe pppoatm 
```

 e senza fare lo speedtouch start parte la connessione; solo dopo essermi scollegato con speedtouch stop e per ripartire devo fare speedtouch start.   :Question: 

----------

## Josuke

si anche a me speedtouch start parte automaticamente senza che io lo lanci...credo sia per via di coldplug...ma essendo su un server la cosa mi è solo utile...mi suona strano quel modulo..io non lo ho...ho il modulo atm e speedtch...devo controllare se quella voce ce l'ho statica e non modulare..gli altri due moduli sono caricati?

ah dimenticavo...i log dicono qualcosa quando sei connesso e il pc va lento?

ok sono un mona quel modulo ce l'ho anche io..strano è che a me lo carica in automatico

----------

